# Ski Sundown - 12/28/2007



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Friday, 12/28/2007, 1 pm - 3:45 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, Connecticut

*Conditions: *Spring bumps. Some slick bumps in the shade. Mostly sunny, warm in the 40's. CROWDED!

*Trip Report: *Last minute decision to hit the spring-like bumps this afternoon. Thanks to 2knees and downhill04 for talking me into it. Pulled into to a full lot and said hello to Yuper greeting folks at the entrance.

Got clicked in a bit after 1 pm and saw bvibert and severine from the lift. Forgot they were going to be there. Stuck to Nor'easter and Exhibition all afternoon. The place was packed so the singles line was the best approach. Jarrod Moss was grouping folks and entertaining everyone with a megaphone. The guy is a trip.

Met up with 2knees and downhill04 after a few runs. The bumps were great, fully skied in and very soft. I think it was our second run all together when I told downhill04 to follow me on this little hit just up from the Ex bumps. I guess he tweaked his back on that jump and was out for the day after only 2 runs. Major bummer. Hope he's okay...

That event put a bit of a damper on the day, but we spent the rest of the time bashing the bumps. Sorry sev and Brian for being a bit spaz today. Wanted to keep a fast pace since I only had a few hours.

Will have a vid up later tonight. Some of the best bumps I've skied at the mighty Sundown.


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2007)

Jarrod was a riot!   He kept telling us how far behind you we were til we caught up with you.

No biggie.  I'm sure Brian appreciated company on the bumps.  Wish we could have stuck around longer but we didn't want to wear out our babysitters.  We'll need them again another day, after all.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 28, 2007)

severine said:


> Jarrod was a riot!   He kept telling us how far behind you we were til we caught up with you.
> 
> No biggie.  I'm sure Brian appreciated company on the bumps.  Wish we could have stuck around longer but we didn't want to wear out our babysitters.  We'll need them again another day, after all.



Babysitters are good..:beer:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2007)

nice little quick hitter.  A nooner you might call it.  lol.  bumps were fantastic today.  lower part of nor'easter was as challenging as i've seen it.  spaced out and real slick in between.  nice meeting dh04.  only caught a run or two with him but the dude rips.  Nice to see severine out there too.  Brian is becoming a better bump skier every time i see him ski.  good work my man. 

Ex. bumps were totally fun.  mush and dirt and great lines.  greg was killing it today.  Met Chris S. in the parking lot.  cool guy.  But chris, i think i got the absolute farthest last spot you used today.  no one was past me when i got back to my car.  :lol:


oh yeah and the bullhorn was a trip.  dude should do standup.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> Met Chris S. in the parking lot.  cool guy.  But chris, i think i got the absolute farthest last spot you used today.  no one was past me when i got back to my car.  :lol:



So Chris was helping in the lot again today?  He really does do a little of everything. 

We actually got REALLY lucky as far as parking went today.  When we got there around 11ish the lot was already pretty full (although no where near as full as when you got there), but as I was driving down the main aisle towards the parking guy way down at the other end Bob, the owner, popped out a row ahead of us and indicated that there was a recently vacated spot down that row... Right in front of the bridge to go in!  SCORE!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

Vid's a-comin'.

BTW, 2knees - you're fired as backup cameraman. That vid you took of me on Ex never took. :smash:

First time for you using the new camera so I'll give a pass... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Vid's a-comin'.
> 
> BTW, 2knees - you're fired as backup cameraman. That vid you took of me on Ex never took. :smash:
> 
> First time for you using the new camera so I'll give a pass... :lol:



damn.  that sucks.  did the noreaster footage i took work?


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> damn.  that sucks.  did the noreaster footage i took work?



Yep. Good to go there. Just teasing too. I appreciate the stop and go approach that it takes to get some footage. This vid is the 2knees love fest since it's mostly you! :lol: Almost ready.


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

*High Res Video*

Here's the high version:

*Sundown - 12/28*

Not that I would know, but mogul skiing has to be as addictive as heroin, so I figured a little "Mr. Brownstone" was a fitting soundtrack. What a day!


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

*YouTubage*


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice vid!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2007)

If I didn't know any better I'd swear that was footage from the spring...  

The chit chat with Jarrod was a nice touch...


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Nice vid!



Watch that first slo-mo scene of you Brian. Check out those hands! 8) That's how they should be *all the time*. You're killing it right there. Please remind me again; you started skiing bumps less than a year ago?  Maybe those old K2s should be your primary bump ski... :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2007)

Love the vid!  Especially Jarrod in the beginning!   You guys rock, really!  It's cool to see the videos, but to see it in person today was really a treat.  Yeah, I stuck to Canyon Run and was too chicken to try the bumps myself, but I can appreciate the skill you guys have to get through them.  And again, I'm sure Brian appreciated the little intermission from our cruiser day of skiing.


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> If I didn't know any better I'd swear that was footage from the spring...



Yeah, really. I had a few instances of dirty slush flying into my mouth on Ex. Gotta love it!


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

severine said:


> Love the vid!  Especially Jarrod in the beginning!   You guys rock, really!  It's cool to see the videos, but to see it in person today was really a treat.  Yeah, I stuck to Canyon Run and was too chicken to try the bumps myself, but I can appreciate the skill you guys have to get through them.  And again, I'm sure Brian appreciated the little intermission from our cruiser day of skiing.



Thanks Carrie. Again, sorry I was a little non-conversational today (ask Brian - I normally talk a lot!). I had 2.5 hours to hit those bumps and I wanted to get in as many runs as possible. Good to see you again though. Glad you're getting out.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Watch that first slo-mo scene of you Brian. Check out those hands! 8) That's how they should be *all the time*. You're killing it right there. Please remind me again; you started skiing bumps less than a year ago?  Maybe those old K2s should be your primary bump ski... :lol:



Yeah, I'm pretty happy with that scene, glad you captured it!  I really think I've been doing better with my hand already this year.  I gotta start using shorter poles in the bumps though.  I tried out some REALLY short poles yesterday.  I'm not sure where they came from, I found them in my garage.  I haven't measured them, but they're shorter than my wife's poles  and are white with some nice day-glow neon accents straight from the 80's 8)


----------



## hammer (Dec 28, 2007)

This one was definitely worth downloading for...like the widescreen view.

The bump skiing was quite impressive to say the least...very little upper body movement all around. All those miles are really paying off.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great vid!  Is that the new camera?  The clarity of the video is noticeably different.  Great skiing all around guys.  Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Great vid!  Is that the new camera?  The clarity of the video is noticeably different.  Great skiing all around guys.  Sorry I missed it.



Yup. That's the new video cam. Loving the 16:9 widescreen and finally decent zooming capability. Hoping it performs well at night...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2007)

love the new camera, great video.  i'm really sorry about missing that ex. run of yours.  take my word for it, you were killin it.

brian, you HAVE to be happy with the way things are progressing for you.  you got that body going downhill and the hands up and in front.  great job.

I need new poles, i guess i didnt realize how bent they are.  And i gotta gotta gotta stop leaning forward so much.  The first run is really pronounced, but since it was my first run of the day, i'll give myself a semi pass on that.  I hope dan d. still wants to do a mogul clinic.  I was farking around saturday night and really tried to hold a more stacked position and ended up totally backseat in like 3 turns.  wtf, it just isnt as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> And i gotta gotta gotta stop leaning forward so much.  The first run is really pronounced, but since it was my first run of the day, i'll give myself a semi pass on that.  I hope dan d. still wants to do a mogul clinic.  I was farking around saturday night and really tried to hold a more stacked position and ended up totally backseat in like 3 turns.  wtf, it just isnt as easy as it sounds.



Agreed on the DiPiro clinic. I followed up with him on it, but no reply yet. I'm a chronic croucher/hinger (bending forward at the waist as you hit each bump.) This is more pronounced on steeper bumps. I've had some success driving the hips "skyward" and down the fall line on each extension. The irony is the Sundown bumps are at such a low angle so you can't get a ton of absorption, although this is improving as the troughs get deeper.

And then we go back to that whole problem of technique flying out the window when you're having fun in the bumps. Again, I think it just boils down to repetition. Yesterday was day 5 on those bumps for me. That's all gravy as compared to last year.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so jealous. I've been working all week  but we'll be at Sundown for some point today... going to stay local instead of heading up north.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 29, 2007)

Man those bumps look sweet....you guys were tearing it up..Bivert looks damn good!!!!

see you guys soon!!!   Possibly sunday night....or monday...looks like we may get refreshed sun night..

steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> I need new poles, i guess i didnt realize how bent they are.



Pick up some composites. Lightweight and no more bending. They also "give" a little bit which I like. BTW, I chopped my poles down again today. Down to 44 3/4" (they were orginally 50"!!! :-o). Take a look at the vid. I'm clipping the tops of the bumps after I plant. This is partly due to planting too early, but my feeling going 3/4" shorter can't hurt. Also, since mounting my bindings flat on the bump skis, I figure I'm a bit "shorter" than I was on the Volkls with the rails/plates/etc. last year...


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> The chit chat with Jarrod was a nice touch...





severine said:


> Love the vid!  Especially Jarrod in the beginning!



Anybody that downloaded the high-res version looking for a laugh, play the first scene with the conversation between Jarrod and me at slow speed (in Windows Media Player 11: Play --> Play Speed -->Slow or Ctrl+Shift+S). :lol: Sounds like we're both wasted! Pretty funny...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Anybody that downloaded the high-res version looking for a laugh, play the first scene with the conversation between Jarrod and me at slow speed (in Windows Media Player 11: Play --> Play Speed -->Slow or Ctrl+Shift+S). :lol: Sounds like we're both wasted! Pretty funny...



:lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's a little video of our own:


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Anybody that downloaded the high-res version looking for a laugh, play the first scene with the conversation between Jarrod and me at slow speed (in Windows Media Player 11: Play --> Play Speed -->Slow or Ctrl+Shift+S). :lol: Sounds like we're both wasted! Pretty funny...


That's a riot!  :lol:  :beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Here's a little video of our own:


I clearly have a lot of work to do.  But thanks, Brian, for putting that together.   I was really hesitant about having you tape me and post the video, but it's all good.  Nobody starts off perfect.


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2007)

severine said:


> I clearly have a lot of work to do.  But thanks, Brian, for putting that together.   I was really hesitant about having you tape me and post the video, but it's all good.  Nobody starts off perfect.



You're doing fine. We all can't be as radical as Brian right away.  You're getting out a lot and that's the best thing you can do to improve your skiing.


----------

